# Toro 1132 - Leaking Gas



## RHJO51 (Nov 2, 2011)

Hello Guys, I have a 1979 TORO 1132 Snowblower MOD 38090. The engine is a Briggs & Stratton 252412 with the "Large Two-Piece Flo-Jet Carburetor". I took the carb apart and cleaned it good, but now the carb has a constant leak of gas out of where the choke shaft is. The leak will drain the gas tank. 

Any idea what is causing this leak? Needle valve for the bowl stuck open? 

Thanks for your help. - Jim


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I have never worked on a Briggs, but my limited history with Tecumseh tells me it is a problem with either a leaking float that fills and sinks, a stuck needle or a bad seat. If you left the seat in while cleaning it it is possible that the cleaner ate the rubber.

I have also read that if you remove the bowl on certain Briggs carbs without removing the main jet, needle, nozzle and emulsion tube you can bend them and make them worthless. I am not sure which carbs it applies to, but I would think that would cause running problems and not leaking problems.


----------



## Flannelman (Sep 24, 2011)

I checked the Toro site and got the parts breakdown for yours. I've had one of those carbs apart recently. I'd guess that the needle is out of place or its missing the rubber tip. If that rubber tip is gone it can cause all kinds of issues. If I'm not remembering correctly or they did something different on this carb it may have a rubber seal in the needle passage for the needle to seat against. If that is out of place it would cause the problem.


----------



## theoldwizard1 (Nov 23, 2011)

Either the needle is not seating properly or the float has a pin hole and is sinking.

Shake the float. If you hear liquid sloshing, buy a new float.

You can also just try holding it under water. If you see bubbles, but a new float.


----------



## RHJO51 (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks for the responses, they are very helpful. Thanks again - Jim


----------

